
Three Types of Programmers - burlesona
https://mkdev.me/en/posts/the-three-types-of-programmers
======
burlesona
I'm not sure if the examples given of the tradeoffs between "engineers,"
"mathematicians," and "writers" quite matches my experience, but in general
this strikes me as a pretty useful way to think of the personalities of the
good senior engineers I've worked with. I definitely agree with his sentiment
that the best teams will combine the three, as their strengths and weaknesses
compliment each other.

I especially appreciate the bit at the end, which I think is a pretty spot-on
description of the divide I perceive as an engineer mostly in the Ruby
community who loves Ruby but isn't a huge fan of Rails.

Interested to hear what anyone else thinks :)

